# Modern Arnis Seminar in Ohio



## Mao (Mar 12, 2003)

May 17, 2003 - Modern Arnis Seminar
Modern Arnis of Ohio will host a Modern Arnis seminar on Saturday May 17th from 12-4p.m. at the Hilliard Budo Center 3840 Lacon rd unit 4, Hilliard Ohio 43026. The seminar will be conducted by Guro Dan McConnell. The topics to be covered will be solo baston, espada y daga, knife work and empty hand. The cost is $50. in advance and $65. at the door. For furhter info. or a flyer, e- mail modernarnisofohio@yahoo.com or call the Hilliard Budo Center at 614-771-5599. The atmosphere at these seminars is fun and informative yet relaxed. Everyone will learn something new to take home with them. We look forward to seeing you there!
Till then,
Modern Arnis of Ohio


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

This event is coming up soon!


----------



## Mao (May 12, 2003)

The Modern Arnis seminar is this weekend. We will have testing on Fri. eve. and then go watch the first matrix movie at Guro Brian Johns' house. Then after the seminar on Sat. we will go  see the new Matrix movie as a group. I can hardly wait! I think both will be a blast. Thanks for asking.
Best Regards,
MAO


----------



## Mao (May 12, 2003)

I should say thanks for mentioning it. So, thanks again.
Mao


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Good luck!


----------

